

Show HN: Mailion – Superfast editor for your Mailchimp lists - codingfounder

Hi HN, I&#x27;d like to get your feedback on my new app Mailion. It lets you bulk edit Mailchimp lists. Right now, Mailchimp only allows editing individual subscriber details. If you want to edit more than one subscriber, you have to do it outside and re-import your contacts.<p>Mailion makes this super-fast. Check it out - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailion.herokuapp.com
======
sergiotapia
I used to worked in a e-learning business where we used MailChimp with about
80,000 subscribers on about 3 lists.

The price range for this size of list is too high in my opinion - speaking as
one of your target customers. If I were to suggest using your service to my
boss he would have laughed in my face. If I recall correctly we were spending
about $400/month on MailChimp, so we'd need to spend 50% of the original
service for Mailion?

Just some feedback, you might want to revisit pricing scheme.

~~~
codingfounder
Thanks for pointing that out.

Apart from the pricing, what do you think of the value proposition?

~~~
sergiotapia
It's kind of a catch 22.

I was the tech guy so I would import the CSV files to MailChimp.

If it came to actually edit records, our secretary-type would open up Excel,
edit, then send it to me as a CSV. I'd then just re-upload and tell MailChimp
to update changed records, and ignore duplicates.

If you made the site show that it's Excel editing in real-time that would be
more convincing and less intimidating to the Secretary-type.

~~~
codingfounder
Thanks, that's very valuable to know. Mailion does, in fact, do real-time
updates. Here's a screenshot:

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bgrey8jCYAA9FIB.png:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bgrey8jCYAA9FIB.png:large)

If you could refer the app to anyone you know who might need it, I'd be very
grateful. Thanks!

------
codingfounder
Clickable link -
[https://mailion.herokuapp.com](https://mailion.herokuapp.com)

